# Can't sleep due to extreme PIP in glute



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Any1 else experience this?

Jabbing the glutes is causes PIP for atleast 4/5 days it's hard to even sit down! Anything I can do to help this out? Does ibuprofen or deep heat work?

Think I'm going to do quads next jab as this is getting unbearable


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

What you jabbing mate?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Rav212 said:


> Any1 else experience this?
> 
> Jabbing the glutes is causes PIP for atleast 4/5 days it's hard to even sit down! Anything I can do to help this out? Does ibuprofen or deep heat work?
> 
> Think I'm going to do quads next jab as this is getting unbearable


is it PC


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Pro Chem trentest300. 1.5ml at a time

No visible lump or anything when I look in the mirror.

But when I press against like the top left of my bum like far over to the left near like a kind of bone it hurts like Fuk.

Hurts more on the side when I press down onit rather than on the actually injection point itself if that makes sense.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Ibuprofen definitely helps.

You're not jabbing a great deal though to have such long lasting pip.

Does it happen everytime or is this a one off?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

just bad pip mate av got it myself always get it in my left glute coz am sh!ite injecting with left hand right glute always fine ....


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Whatever you do mate dont massage it, i jab very very slowly and make sure i hold the needle tightly so there is no movement.

Take some ibuprofen but tbh it just sounds like bad pip, does suck though, when i had it mine was so severe i sent it back to my source and he replaced it and it was fine ever since.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Dux said:


> Ibuprofen definitely helps.
> 
> You're not jabbing a great deal though to have such long lasting pip.
> 
> Does it happen everytime or is this a one off?


I know only 2 shots a week one on Wednesday and one on Sunday and alternating glutes each shot so that's a weeks rest for the site. Funnily enough the last 2 shots have been worse than the first 2 shots! I thought it was suppose to get easier each time lol I'm thinking perhaps more pip this round time as the sites hadn't fully recovered yet? God knows

But okay mate gunna go bang some ibuprofen down now.


----------



## ricer90 (Jan 26, 2012)

I thought it was best to put ur thumb over where u have pinned and massage doing small circles to reduce pip.

also i have had this mate for upto 8 days !! Bang pain killers into u mate with ibuprophen


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Whatever you do mate dont massage it, i jab very very slowly and make sure i hole the needle tightly so there is no movement.
> 
> Take some ibuprofen but tbh it just sounds like bad pip, does suck though, when i had it mine was so severe i sent it back to my source and he replaced it and it was fine ever since.


Hmm I'm thinking movement could be the problem here for me then I'm trying real hard to keep still but my hands still move about and I can see the needle wobbling a little I try so hard to keep still it's wired specially with the left glute being right handed. I think perhaps I should try quads which I'm sure will be a lot easier pinning. What's ure lots experiences with quads vs glutes?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

buy a wheat bag it works wonders, also ibuprofin or paracitamol help with the pain, hot baths and some nytol and youl be fine


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

In the past i have injected myself and others loads of time and up to now all ok.I always have found injecting the gear very slow into the muscle is the key to a pain free glute or where ever you prefer to inject.You maybe already do this tho just thought i would mention.I have heard of about 5 others thats had bad pip from prochem gear tho not blaming prochem.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

I've never done glutes for the simple reason I'd find it too hard to keep as still as possible.

Quads are the easiest place to jab when your doing it alone.

I know everyone's different but I've jabbed pecs, quads, bi's, tri's, delts and of them all I've never had pip from delt shots (except wildcat winstrol which basically crippled me and I binned it)


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't know much about pip, just what I've read on here. It's only a thought, but it concerns me that you might have an infection. Is the area hot or nething? Do you feel generally unwell? If anyone else thinks I'm overreacting, then that's ok. Just concerned mate.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

golfgttdi said:


> I've never done glutes for the simple reason I'd find it too hard to keep as still as possible.
> 
> Quads are the easiest place to jab when your doing it alone.
> 
> I know everyone's different but I've jabbed pecs, quads, bi's, tri's, delts and of them all I've never had pip from delt shots (except wildcat winstrol which basically crippled me and I binned it)


Im just after jabbing the quad also for the same reason mate.Always found it too difficult to jab myself in the glutes.This is my first time doing it from the 90s so done a bit of pacing about and singing to myself.The faces the mrs was pulling when the needle was in wasnt very good either,,,lol

Ps I wasnt pacing about when the needle was in by the way,,,lol,,,,,just thought i would clear that up.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Don't know much about pip, just what I've read on here. It's only a thought, but it concerns me that you might have an infection. Is the area hot or nething? Do you feel generally unwell? If anyone else thinks I'm overreacting, then that's ok. Just concerned mate.


Lol I appreciate ure concern but if u don't no much on the matter please don't say that. Ull have Manz ****ting bricks in a minuite lol


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Chelsea said:


> Whatever you do mate dont massage it, i jab very very slowly and make sure i hold the needle tightly so there is no movement.
> 
> Take some ibuprofen but tbh it just sounds like bad pip, does suck though, when i had it mine was so severe i sent it back to my source and he replaced it and it was fine ever since.


I was always told to massage the site after injection to help disperse the oil :confused1: is their a reason why you dont massage Chelsea?

If i get bad pip then i usually put one of those microwaveable hot paks on the site to help dull pain and hopefully warm the are to help the oil disperse.

You've got a good source mate if he exchanges it because your getting bad pip, one of my ex-sources wouldnt even change my gear when its was giving me an infection!


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I always go in as slowly and smoothly as possible, then massage the area quite vigorously afterwards to help the oil disperse.

What wrong with rubbing it? (I rarely get pip).


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

what about deep heat is that a good idea got bad pip on tri test 400 first jab went well but hard to sit down and get up


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

daz89uk said:


> what about deep heat is that a good idea got bad pip on tri test 400 first jab went well but hard to sit down and get up


i'd stay away from the deep heat mate-hot water bottle on sore area and hot baths seems to help oil disperse.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

There's also iburofen gel which u can rub into the muscle I got some of that the other day, using it with normal iburofen caps tho so dont know how effective.

Anyway I made this thread last week since then I decided to change to quads. Fuk me biggest mistake lol. Least I could walk up the stairs when having glute pip! Quad pip for me is fukin painful! I'm going back to glutes next shot!


----------



## lankyprestonian (Feb 29, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> There's also iburofen gel which u can rub into the muscle I got some of that the other day, using it with normal iburofen caps tho so dont know how effective.
> 
> Anyway I made this thread last week since then I decided to change to quads. Fuk me biggest mistake lol. Least I could walk up the stairs when having glute pip! Quad pip for me is fukin painful! I'm going back to glutes next shot!


****... Were the quad injections that bad?! How high/where did you inject?

After the PIP I've had this week from my 1st ever shot of sus in my right glute it's put me off glute shots already haha...


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

lankyprestonian said:


> ****... Were the quad injections that bad?! How high/where did you inject?
> 
> After the PIP I've had this week from my 1st ever shot of sus in my right glute it's put me off glute shots already haha...


Middle between knee and hip and outer quad! For me glutes seem painless now compared to this quad pip lol! But loads of variables man, injection technique, type of gear etc but I'm going bk to glutes for sure!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

REALISTICALLY, how long are you taking to do each ml?? Missus done one other week, took about 40 seconds to do 4ml, AGONY for a week, next one took 45seconds per ml and god i dont feel a thing, same volume and same gear. It makes a massive difference.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> REALISTICALLY, how long are you taking to do each ml?? Missus done one other week, took about 40 seconds to do 4ml, AGONY for a week, next one took 45seconds per ml and god i dont feel a thing, same volume and same gear. It makes a massive difference.


It would be hard to do that if you self inject though, 3 minutes for a jab on glute hand willl be moving around after that long


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

baggsy said:


> It would be hard to do that if you self inject though, 3 minutes for a jab on glute hand willl be moving around after that long


Why would it? Dont need to strain, if the gear is warmed it should be a breeze to push through just very slowly. Or get someone else to jab the glutes. Honestly, the time taken makes soooo much difference.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

I have been in the same situation trust me.

Ibuprofen: 800mg every 4 hours.

Hot/Cold Compresses: Hot shower for 2 minutes, then switch to freezing cold for 30 seconds.

Repeat 3-4 times

And do this about 3-4 times per day.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Why would it? Dont need to strain, if the gear is warmed it should be a breeze to push through just very slowly. Or get someone else to jab the glutes. Honestly, the time taken makes soooo much difference.


Will try on quads as no shaking will happen as the jabbing is easier and can use both hands, with glutes i get a little shaky after the minute mark


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

baggsy said:


> Will try on quads as no shaking will happen as the jabbing is easier and can use both hands, with glutes i get a little shaky after the minute mark


Let me know how you get on. Also leave the pin in for around 15 or more seconds once all the oil has been expelled from the syringe. when pull pin out straight after massage medium in quack circular motions. This will prevent blowback and the oil coming up into the subQ which does cause a lot of pip imo.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Let me know how you get on. Also leave the pin in for around 15 or more seconds once all the oil has been expelled from the syringe. when pull pin out straight after massage medium in quack circular motions. This will prevent blowback and the oil coming up into the subQ which does cause a lot of pip imo.


Kool i take it 25g orange 1 inch will be suitable for quads? my bodyfat is around 12%


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

baggsy said:


> Kool i take it 25g orange 1 inch will be suitable for quads? my bodyfat is around 12%


Yes thats what i use mate but most of time ill even use orange 5/8 inch.


----------



## skinso (Jan 12, 2011)

I've done quads a few times the last month and pip has been extremely sore but I put the oil in a fast as possible, will try it slow on Monday to see how I go


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

1.5ml = 25 seconds give or take.

I think some oil has leaked out my muscle tho on In my left glute! Did the shot there on sunday pip on that site now is hardly noticalnle BUT Just noticed this recently that at the injection point there seems to be a small size lump when I push down onto it and rub it to feel it! It's not visible at all but can only be felt wen say massaging the area is this serious? I also remember when I was doing my left glute at about 10-15secs in I looked at the needle and it had come out a bit! So then pushed it back in further again and continued.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

I'm a fookin spastic with my left hand btw lol


----------



## Ste.Roid (Mar 9, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> 1.5ml = 25 seconds give or take.
> 
> I think some oil has leaked out my muscle tho on In my left glute! Did the shot there on sunday pip on that site now is hardly noticalnle BUT Just noticed this recently that at the injection point there seems to be a small size lump when I push down onto it and rub it to feel it! It's not visible at all but can only be felt wen say massaging the area is this serious? I also remember when I was doing my left glute at about 10-15secs in I looked at the needle and it had come out a bit! So then pushed it back in further again and continued.


that lump will be oil i would this not dispursed yet,

as for pushing needle back in and carrying on if you find the needle has worked its way out while not concentrating then when you push it back in aspirate again


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Ste.Roid said:


> that lump will be oil i would this not dispursed yet,
> 
> as for pushing needle back in and carrying on if you find the needle has worked its way out while not concentrating then when you push it back in aspirate again


Yer it was a bit strange how the needle seemed to work it's way out, I will defo keep more of an eye on it next time. Is that oil which has turned into a small lump going to waste now or will the muscle absorb it? Anything I can do to help? I.e massage the lump to help dispere it? Or just leave it to work it's way on it's own?


----------



## Ste.Roid (Mar 9, 2012)

Rav212 said:


> Yer it was a bit strange how the needle seemed to work it's way out, I will defo keep more of an eye on it next time. Is that oil which has turned into a small lump going to waste now or will the muscle absorb it? Anything I can do to help? I.e massage the lump to help dispere it? Or just leave it to work it's way on it's own?


if its still oil then a hot bath would help the oil disperse as it would get thinner when warmer,

but eventually the muscle WILL absorb it


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> REALISTICALLY, how long are you taking to do each ml?? Missus done one other week, took about 40 seconds to do 4ml, AGONY for a week, next one took 45seconds per ml and god i dont feel a thing, same volume and same gear. It makes a massive difference.


similar - did a lower quad shot Wednesday morning - kinda rushed it. same vial/same gear for other shots.

To say it's currently agony would be an understatement - to the point tramadol/diclofelx have been ****d.

this happens occassionally but if i were the op and it was persistant i'd change the gear if the second jab hurt as much.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

The left glute now has sort of a red rash on it which is very itchy at times, more red at times and some times not really red or itchy at all! it's been exactly 1 week since the left glute jab and the rash is also not on the injection point itself! My guess is it's the gear which didn't go into the muscle as the needle worked it's way out whilst injecting and me not paying close enough attention (read about 6posts above this one for more detail on that) what do u guys think?


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

need some advice guys i jab my self last wed in the glute injected t-400 prochem just looked in the mirror and my whole right glute is blown up no redness tho hurts to walk and sit down ect. what have ive done it even hurst to touch it :cursing:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

daz89uk said:


> need some advice guys i jab my self last wed in the glute injected t-400 prochem just looked in the mirror and my whole right glute is blown up no redness tho hurts to walk and sit down ect. what have ive done it even hurst to touch it :cursing:


how much did you inject ....have you had any out the vial before this


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

LER said:


> how much did you inject ....have you had any out the vial before this


1ml no first time


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Not saying that it's the same for everyone by any means but would like to point out that I regularly jab 5ml in one go in less than 10 seconds without any pip. I also get a 4ml trt injection from my local nurse and she takes around 5-10 seconds also, and I've never had pip from those either.


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

guys i know this may some really dumb but i cant make a thread never had to b4 but wann now can some one tell me how

lol :whistling:


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

if its about steroids go to the steroid section ........ther is a green rectangle it says posts new thread ........


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

LER said:


> if its about steroids go to the steroid section ........ther is a green rectangle it says posts new thread ........


 :thumb: sweet


----------



## si23 (Feb 3, 2010)

i had really bad pip with ep sust 350 pain usually went after a couple of days but sitting down was a nightmare use to just have to suck it up for 10 weeks


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

si23 said:


> i had really bad pip with ep sust 350 pain usually went after a couple of days but sitting down was a nightmare use to just have to suck it up for 10 weeks


europharma no pip for me ...how much were you injecting each jab bud


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

just to let people know my pip has got a lot better can walk easier went to my gp yesterday to double check cause me glute was huge (got a bit funny about it just me tho and my head) he said its fine got my next jab tomorrow might spilt it in half and do both of my legs then ride to the gym like normal which is about 3 miles then do my legs at the gym with a hot shower and sauna an steam room that should get rid of the F***ING PIP :2guns: :double ****:

dose any1 think thats a good idea ill let you know guys how it goes


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Id say just stick to the one leg mate lol otherwise u won't be able to walk at all wen pip kicks in 24-36hrs later u will be walking on ure hands like a dog lol. If it was bad last time too that is


----------



## daz89uk (Mar 8, 2011)

Rav212 said:


> Id say just stick to the one leg mate lol otherwise u won't be able to walk at all wen pip kicks in 24-36hrs later u will be walking on ure hands like a dog lol. If it was bad last time too that is


even tho i spilt it from 1ml to 0.5 in each leg


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Glad it ain't only me. Injected tritest500 1ml first time in right glute ( never done a glute jab before)

Today weds I'm struggling to get out car and limping. Hoping it's to do with first time jab in glute or the 500mg/1ml concentration.

Will try the ibropufen if it'll work.


----------

